

US building first nuclear reactors in 30 years - soperj
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829116.600-us-starts-building-first-nuclear-reactors-in-30-years.html

======
soperj
Personally I'm happy that China is pursuing Nuclear in a big way. It'll clean
up their energy mix in a big way.

------
ch4ch4
AP1000 is a pressurized water reactor based on technology that is more than
half a decade old!

Is anyone at all suspicious about why they wouldn't use the more efficient
breeder design?

~~~
soperj
Or something like a candu reactor that doesn't need uranium to be enriched.

